
The Quora For X - bjonathan
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2011/01/the-quora-for-x.html
======
gluejar
Why isn't there a Hacker News for X meme? No revenue?

~~~
petervandijck
No incessant Techcrunch posts. (Although, hang on, actually...)

